# Storing hops



## jkhlt1210 (28/5/14)

G'day guys just a quick question which has probably been asked a lot... How do you store hops? Cupboard? Freezer? And how long do they keep? Cheers


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Freezer. Until you need them. Try and keep them sealed and away from oxygen. They will lose some potency over time but depends on the hop quality and the conditions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

Buy a cheap vac sealer.

Then put them in the freezer


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/5/14)

Just wondering......Why the freezer? The LHBS keep them in the fridge.


----------



## Batz (28/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Just wondering......Why the freezer? The LHBS keep them in the fridge.


If so don't buy them from there.

Batz


----------



## Wilkensone (28/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Just wondering......Why the freezer? The LHBS keep them in the fridge.


Just think of it as meat.. you can store it for ages in a freezer if its well sealed... in a fridge after a week its crap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

If your homebrew shop dont sell hops in vac pacs then I wouldnt even bother.


----------



## sp0rk (28/5/14)

Personally at the moment I store in the fridge, only because I've upgraded to a keezer and don't have the freezer space anymore
If I had the choice, freezer for sure


----------

